# Useful insurance tips



## AlexD (Oct 5, 2001)

OK, so you may already know this, but was a pleasant surprise to me when renewing my quote.

First, by adding my wife as a named driver it actually brought my premium down by about £150.
Second, I double checked how many miles they had me down for driving each year, eek, told them it was way less than the 15,000 they thought 'cos the car isn't my daily driver. Now on a 10,000 mile policy and that brought me down by another £100.

Just to confirm, this was a renewal with Privilege.

Tried 15 other companies including all the common ones, A-Flux et al, and yes I did try Tett Hamilton to be told that they would get nowhere near my quote! Main problem are the mods which I *do* declare. On a basic premium they were all fairly close, as soon as you mention the mods, most companies were quoting at least £2.5k! (Privilege renewal is less than £2k)

So, not comparing prices of quotes as such, but just a couple of ideas which might help! (This is the first time that being married has actually *saved* me money!  )

A


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

AlexD said:


> *...
> 
> First, by adding my wife ...
> 
> *


That part will cost you in fortune in the long run mate. False economy I believe its called.


----------

